# Couple Videos



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

That is awesome! I need to do the bells with Duncan, so cute!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wowowow!!! I love seeing a puppy so happy, so obedient and so proud of himself for it! What a smart boy, and such a super job you're doing with him! I love all of the positives too. You should just be soooo proud! (I had to watch the video twice, once just wasn't enough!)

Soapbox warning: I seriously think that the best thing you can do for a dog is teach him obedience when he's little. Because of it he'll know his place in the family, he'll be able to come with you in public, people won't be frustrated with him, and he'll be an all around happier dog with a great life!!! Vegas is such a great example of that! (and I can't wait to meet you both!)

Oh, and that boy can seriously jump! Check out that leap from the ground to your deck! I don't think he even touched the steps!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww! Thank you SO much Flufflvr!!  He's just a really easy dog, I'm going to need to get a better video because he's a little distracted in this one, you can't tell much, but there's construction going on nearby, and it was hard to hold the camera, treats, and focus on the dog at the same time lol.

Yes! He CAN jump! He bounces in front of me a lot outside, lol, I cut those parts out because it's just a black blob covering the screen. I get worried when he jumps those steps sometimes because he's caught a foot on the top step (small gap between second and top stair) and limped on it for a few seconds. He was fine though.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think this is a great example of attention, and there was construction going on too, super kudos to you FS! For his age he's doing fantastic.

Did you do any classes or all yourself at home?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, isn't he just the greatest little pup?! Great job, FP! You are doing fabulous with Vegas. 
Now that you mention the construction, watching the video again, you do see him turning side to side so he did have a major distraction yet you were more important. Yea! (ok, treats help too, but he does love you!) 

So glad to see him so happy too.
Karen


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Vegas is doing great! It is amazing how attentive Poodle pups can be. You're doing a really wonderful job with him.

I love puppy dreams! We say the cat's chasing the puppy in the dream LOL.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What an adorable boy. You are doing a remarkable job with him, and it is clear how much he loves you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! He's just so easy to work with, today we're going to Lowes for more socialization and to the vet (no appointment) to get used to the environment and have a positive experience there.

I'm going to buy the materials to make a long check cord at Lowes so we can work on confident building in a nearby nature walk area so he can get used to the great outdoors. Important with a gun dog. C:

Olie, yes, we did go through a puppy class at my work. I also take him to work every day I go, so he knows all the employees there. The puppy class I was in didn't have any other puppies, so my trainer is going to let me know when there IS another puppy signed up for the next class so I can attend that one too and work on everything over again, just with more distraction.

He passed with flying colors, my trainer said he was done with everything at least a week before it was over, so she was specifically working with me and my retrieving work. She breeds and shows American Bulldogs, and trains them for Schutzhund, and says there's similarities, so I feel very comfortable working with her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh and if you guys see anything in the videos that you think I should work on please don't be shy to point it out. I know I repeat commands sometimes, and say 'Bud' and 'Buddy' too much, rofl.


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

It is really impressing. I'm so glad to see the videos to see what can be achieved by poodles at that age.  You are a great team.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

well done!!!! makes me feel like slacker *L* my pup has not much in there for trianing which is embarrassing when i teach obedience! 

just watch the double cues- try REALLY hard to not do them. - you do it on your stays- at the start - and he doesn't even LOOK like he's ready to break it. . . so just zip those lips!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

neVar said:


> just watch the double cues- try REALLY hard to not do them. - you do it on your stays- at the start - and he doesn't even LOOK like he's ready to break it. . . so just zip those lips!


Will do!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What a clever boy! He (and you) are doing great work.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeeeaaaaayyyy : ))) !!!!! We can finally see part of the trick handsome and smart Vegas can do :beauty: !

He is adorable in so many ways : )) ! Thanks for posting !!!

I have a ROKU box so I watched him on TV  - it was so much fun : )) !!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Fluffyspoos *-- Thank you for posting those videos.

I noticed when you asked Vegas if he wanted to go outside, he rang the bells next to the door. I think it is ingenious. Is that a new way of training in which he is able to answer you without speaking/barking "yes"? Or tell you he has to go out if you haven't asked him? Are there any other purposes for the bells?

All my dogs (over the years) were trained to speak when I ask if they want to go out. But, this is something new, I really like.

I think I would like to learn how to train my Toy Poodle Guido to do that too. It looks easy... How do you get them to do it?

I love the way Vegas flies up the steps to the top, then does a little jump, wiggle, hop and bark that he's happy when you are walking up the steps... He's quite a handsome boy!


----------

